# Lost my boy at only 2 years old.



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved Baxter. At such a young age and so unexpected makes it even more difficult. The passage of time will help . . . and soon you will have Baxter's brother. Take care.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting Baxter's photo. He sure was a handsome boy.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My heart goes out to you, so tragic to lose your friend so young, can't imagine what you must be going through. Real men do cry, there is no shame, it speaks to the depth of the love you have for your boy, so totally understandable. Anyone who can say 'just a dog', and there is no such thing as 'just a dog', has never truly loved a dog or known the unconditional love that a dog gives from his heart.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad he had a happy life with you! Handsome boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry for your loss. Your post left me with no words, I will be coming back later. Just want to say this is the place where they are not "just dogs". For some of us they are among the greatest things that ever happened in our lives. To love and have for a true friend the most amazing creature on the Earth, a golden dog.

Run free sweet Baxter, run fast sweet baby boy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear about Baxter
Rest In Peace Baxter

Having just lost my boy I know how you feel


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss mate...Its definitely not ridiculous being so upset about your boy, I know I would too (I'm a 25 year old man with a 4 month old boy who I absolutely cherish)...unfortunately these things happen  its exciting that you're getting a pup soon though, and so nice that it will be baxters brother. No doubt you will have many great years together. And as with everything, the pain of losing Baxter will get easier and you will remember the good times you must have had with him  all the best...looking forward to seeing photos of your new pup when you get him! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Baxter, just heartbreaking to lose your beautiful boy at 2 years old, randomly breaking down and crying is not ridiculous it is natural when we lose a much loved friend and companion my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Baxter. 

We humans can learn so much from our 4 legged souls...they truly are our greatest teachers. As others have said, I have no use for people who can even utter "it's only a dog"....the arrogance of humans is beyond astounding.

Sending you healing thoughts and know my heart is with you.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry, I am crying here too from reading your post, your emotion comes through so strongly and he was such a beautiful boy. I am so glad you are getting his brother, it will be a wonderful new road to travel yet familiar in ways as they're so closely related. I wonder if Baxter had completed his work here, the reason he was yours, to help you through a very tough time and leave you with the strength to carry on. You are going through a very normal and healthy grieving process, man or woman, it doesn't matter, those tears need to fall and help you prepare for your new friend. 
Baxter will always live in your heart, he was a dog with a mission and he completed it beautifully as if he hadn't you wouldn't have the strength you have now to move forward as you are doing. 
You were a fantastic duo and you will be again with your puppy. Baxter will be watching over you and never far away. 

Run free handsome boy, never 'just a dog', a very special dog indeed.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss .. what a young age. I know several people who have had similar stories of what their dogs have eaten so please know that that is one of those things that dogs do.

Run free at the Bridge Baxter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baxter*

I can't tell you how sorry I am about your Baxter-what a beautiful boy!!
I HOPE you will continue to come here for support and sharing your puppy, too!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry about Baxter. We are all here for you.


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost your best friend. Nobody should have to lose a dog at such a young age. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart breaks for you and Baxter. He was a very handsome boy and your love for him shines through your post. It is hard to lose them at any age, but losing one so suddenly and so young is incredibly painful.

Share your memories here. Share your heartache here. Know that this is one place where people really do understand.

I think you might like the piece below, which I lift from another thread (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/48544-just-dog-2.html). Many of us here prefer "just a dog" to most people, especially those who think it's just a dog.

It' Just a Dog

From time to time people tell me, "Lighten up, it's just a dog," or, "That's a lot of money for just a dog." They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent or the costs involved for "just a dog."

Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a dog."

Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a dog," but I did not once feel slighted.

Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by "just a dog," and, in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of "just a dog" gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day.

If you, too, think it's "just a dog," then you will probably understand phases like "just a friend," "just a sunrise," or "just a promise."

"Just a dog" brings into my life the very essence of friendship, trust, and pure unbridled joy.

"Just a dog" brings out the compassion and patience that makes me a better person.

Because of "just a dog" I will rise early, take long walks and look longingly to the future.

So for me, and folks like me, it's not "just a dog" but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the past and the pure joy of the moment.

"Just a dog" brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts away from myself and the worries of the day.

I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a dog" but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being "just a human."

So the next time you hear the phrase "just a dog." just smile....because they "just don't understand."

- Anonymous


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

How tragic... I am so sorry for your loss. Everyone hear feels your pain and realizes that they are never 'just a dog.' They are family... I am glad that you are going to welcome a new pup into your life, I am sure Baxter will watch over the new pup from the rainbow Bridge. Run free, Baxter.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry to hear of Baxter's passing. How tragic and heartbreaking. Those dam*ed rope toys..... a friend on another board almost lost her berner to just what happened to Bax. The mass of string they took out of her dog was huge, and it was a very touch and go situation for quite a while. The toy didn't even look as if anything was missing. They are very dangerous and perhaps someone reading about your tragedy will think twice before offering them to their dog.

All people grieve in their own way... male/female, young/old, whatever. Please be kind to yourself and just let your grief and love for your buddy be your guide. You will always find much support here with ears to listen and shoulders to lean or cry on. Hugs to you and to Baxter.... godspeed handsome, you are forever loved.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

The wonderful thing about this forum is we all understand that Baxter was NOT just dog. He was your best friend, the one who'd always listen, and always be joyful just see you. I am so very sorry to hear about your loss, he was such a beautiful boy. Way too young to go. My heart breaks for you. Please share your Baxter stories here, we have very big shoulders, and are very good listeners. RIP sweet Baxter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Baxter, he was a beautiful boy. It's always devastating whenever we lose one of our beloved companions, but even more so when they are so young and under such tragic circumstances. In my mind and heart, there is no such thing as "just a dog". They bring so much love and joy into our lives and we are a better person because of them. 

My heart goes out to you, give yourself time to grieve and your heart to heal. 
I'm glad to hear you will be bringing a brother of his into your life. I hope he will fill your life with lots of joy and love. 

Run free, play hard, and sleep softly sweet Baxter. 

Baxter will always be with you, he will live forever in your heart and soul.

Here is a poem that has helped me with the loss of mine own. 

I'm Still Here 
Friend, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! 
Author Unknown


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't say anything else than the others have said. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss!



Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is. We just love them so much.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a beautiful boy. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Baxter


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, there are no words that will help. Cry on. Have you read the book "A dog's purpose"? It's a great book and it makes me feel better about my bridge boys.
You said that you have been through tough days and Baxter was there for you. I believe Baxter 'fulfilled his purpose' and will be rewarded for it although it is heartbreaking for you.
Cry as long as it takes so you are ready to love his brother. Just know that Baxter is running free with a smile on his face and he will always be with you. ♥


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Baxter so young  I can't imagine loosing Joey.. You'll be in our thoughts this weekend. New puppy will be a whole new adventure and it's extra special you're getting a full blooded sibling.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

It is so hard and I am sorry you are having to go through this, especially when Baxter was so young.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Baxter  To lose him so tragically must be heartbreaking. You've definitely come to the right place as we all understand what it's like to lose our best friend. I hope that Baxter's little brother will help to heal your heart a little.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry about the tragic loss of your boy Baxter. We have all 3 of our golden's ashes. Could never bring myself to spread them. Wait awhile and see how you feel, before attempting to spread them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for this awful loss. 2 is much to young to lose them.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was not just a dog he was your friend. Baxter knew how much he meant to you and I bet he is happy knowing that you are going to love his brother/sister just as much as you loved him.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. I also believe Baxter 'fulfilled his purpose' in your life. It is not 'just a dog' thing... It is the only rare chance we selected our relative and developed a loving relationship. His brother will bring you memories of him. Please be nice to yourself. I keep his remains with me. It is difficult for me to let go of them. Hugs.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the tragic loss of Baxter. I too lost my golden "child" at only 13 months unexpectedly. After I got her ashes back I took about half of them to one of our favorite lakes but kept the rest in a pretty box. I couldn't bear to part with all of the ashes. There is no shame in crying over the loss of Baxter; it's been 2 years since I lost Sophie and I still have moments that I cry for her.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Baxter, far too young to go to the bridge. Nobody here will ever say it was just a dog, sadly so many of us have been through losses and know of the pain and the hurt that you are feeling. It is not ridiculous to break down either - they are much loved members of our families and treated as such, (I have only seen my dad cry when any of his or our dogs have gone to the bridge - and woe betide anyone who said to him he was being silly!).

In time I hope you will be able to look back on your time with Baxter and remember the happier memories - he is such a handsome boy, I am sure he has made many friends at the bridge

Run Free, play hard and sleep softly Baxter


----------



## Lynlegs (Jul 29, 2012)

Like everyone else here, my heart goes out to you. The pain of losing a best friend is so difficult to bear - please let us help you through these terrible times. I'm really pleased you will be having another pup before too long. I'm sure he will help you learn to move forward in your life.
What a fabulous boy Baxter was! He taught you about that extraordinary relationship between human and dog and he will live on in your memory.

Never, never, never 'just a dog'.

So glad you were able to trust us with your pain - we're here for you.

Do take care,

Lyn


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss....had tears reading your post. Your beautiful boy was far too young.

RIP Baxter.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, Baxter was a beautiful boy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just reading your post again about your beautiful Baxter. I can't even imagine how hard it is to loose him so suddenly and at such a young age. You should have had years ahead of you. Keeping you in our thoughts at this hard time.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you. Real Men do and should cry.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. A little over a year ago, I lost my 18 month old golden unexpectedly during surgery. I can assure you that you are among friends here who all understand and grieve with you. Please feel free share your happy memories and voice your grief as you heal. Sending you many good wishes during this very difficult time.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Baxter. He was a very handsome boy. He will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Baxter!!


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

*Baxter*

I'm so sorry you've come to us through your loss of Baxter. You said it all in your first few words I lost "MY BOY",exactly. That's what our beautiful companions are as all of us on here know only too well. I lost both my boys within 2 days, and like you he died in a vet hospital and I too woke up that morning to the devastating words. So please remember you don't walk this path alone. You can vent your feelings and we all understand so very well. I'm happy you have his brother coming to you soon which is I'm sure, a gift from your Bridge boy. Take care x


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your best friend Baxter. They are all special to us and it hurts so much when they leave. You are in our prayers. Run free and play hard dear Baxter.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Baxter is such a beautiful boy and it sounds as if he knows how much he was loved. It's ok to cry--and we all know how our dogs are SO Much more than just a dog. I hope in time your heart heals and you smile more than cry when you think of him. HUGS.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I am just heartbroken for you and for the sudden passing of Baxter. He was absolutely beautiful. Wishing you peace and strength. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry about the loss of your beautiful Baxter! He was your best friend! It is so tragic that you lost him at such a young age. I hope the new puppy will give you joy to ease the pain.


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

Justin - I am heartbroken to read your story about sweet Baxter. Please take care of yourself and know that it OK to cry. Our doggies are very important parts of our lives.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. He wasn't just a dog,,,,,he was your dog. Just went thru loosing my guy just shy of 6 1/2, six months ago. His picture is on my mantle and I look at it every day, I still breakdown thinking of him. I do have a new little guy and I love him too. 
It OK to cry, you loved him!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your sudden loss of such a young pup. Do not feel that it is wrong to cry. There is nothing wrong in anyone, male or female, giving way to true human emotion. Also please ignore words spoken by people who have obviously never been lucky enough to experience the bond and love that can exist between a human and their litle creatures (whether it be a dog, cat, parrot or whatever!)

My son is in a profession where he encounters a lot of human misery, but when he lost his dog a few years ago he cried like I had rarely seen him do since he was very young. When I lost my Labx a couple of months ago he told me that he had been talking to one of his colleagues about my loss and the pair of them were both nearly in tears. They had both been there and remembered the feeling well.

When you get your new pup he will never replace Baxter but he will hopefully help ease the pain a little. I too am getting another pup shortly, and I hope that my pain will be eased.

Please take care


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss...RIP handsome boy Baxter.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, may he rest in peace.


----------



## amazingjs89 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Thank you all.*

Your kind words mean a lot to me. I love Goldens because they are amazing dogs with amazing owners. People that own Goldens seem to "get it". Baxter was a beautiful dog, I wish I could have seen that notorious golden gray face on him. Sadly I won't get the chance to see it. This new journey i'll be beginning soon with his brother should be awesome. I'm already thinking of names and preparing for those first few months of torture (I mean joy of course)! Ill be posting pictures of course! Thank you again for your kind words.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It made me teary that you won't get to see Baxter's face turn white. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I still cry about my guy, lost him six months ago.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I lost two of my babies to cancer a year and half ago. But also went through the emergency surgery to remove objects from one of my puppies stomach and intestines this past summer. Breaks my heart for you.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My previous golden helped me through some rough times as well and I was so sad to lose her.


----------

